# High Elves (first WHFB Army)



## Captain_Obvious (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello all, as you can see High Elves are my first Fantasy Army, and i am currently in the posession of 10 Swordmasters, 10 LSG, 5 Reavers and 1 Mage. 

Soon to be added to it another 10 SM's, 15 LSG, Prince on Griffon, 5 Reaver's, 5 shadow warriors and 10 Wl.

i have noticed there isn't much around for HE's here in regards to tactic's/armylists etc, and was wondering wether you guys and girls would be able to steer me in the right direction with what sort of force i can build from it and how to equip it (been playing 40k for 12 years and changing over completely) so i have no idea on what items are good/bad, and what units work well together as this is brand new to me


----------



## thepyrotek (Dec 4, 2011)

Im not to big a fan of sea guard. While they seem pretty nice ive had far more success just taking spearmen and archers. Sea guard are 4 more points a model and those points rack up. I would suggest great eagles and some bolt throwers. Eagles are good warmachine hunters and distractions for the enemy and are only 50 points. Swordmasters are great, a 20 unit while expensive, just chops through the enemy. Im not a big fan of reavers either, silver helms are around the same points if your taking bows on the reavers but are much more armored and have lances. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Ah hello again, how are you getting on painting your HE's?

Ok lets go through what you got 

Mage - Good some very nasty combinations are around with the Magic Items as well as access to ANY of the Lores I recommend Seerstaff of Saphery so you can pick the spells that you want from you selected Lore

LSG - Most people either love em or hate em. Personally The High Elf COre is pretty dull and I would bulk up on a couple of units of these guys to fill the minimum 25% allowance.

Reavers - I love fast cavalry and still think that they have their uses, although people will tell you differenet and tell you to dop them I'd suggest playing a few games. Plonk em on the flank and get into the enemy backfield ASAP and start shooting at warmachines 

Swordmasters - Brilliant. I personally would like to see them as Skirmishers (I think it'd fit the role better) but I would have 2 small units rather than bothering ranking them up together as their strength is multiple S5 attacks, focus on this rather then ranks IMHO

White Lions - Ace. I love them FAR more offensively minded then the other Elven Elite infantry

Shadow Warriors - Not really sold on these guys, they can be a nuisance. Get them into cover fast and start raining fire on enemy units that get close

Prince on Griffon - This is my main bone of contention with the High Elf set in IOB he is close to 500 points almost naked, cut the prince off sand down the rough edges and make a great eagle out of the model


----------



## Captain_Obvious (Mar 28, 2012)

Thankyou you both for your input, i like the look of the LSG, but i might use them as normal spearelves and go for a 'big' infantry block say 38 strong (might put a BSB and mage in here) the 2 units of swordmaster's (16 strong 8 wide 2 deep you reckon?) 

i fancy getting a 2nd mage, and going for life and death perhaps, i like the look of the spells that seem alot of fun 

Great Eagles sounds amazing and cheap too, putting them on warmachine duty, and i want to use the shadow warriors, they sound intimidating being skirmishers and having hatred, especially armed with bows.

White Lions are my favorite unit in the army, want to get a big unit of them and stick Korhil in with them as he looks like a Beast in combat.

Tactics wise, guess i need to learn by trial and error on how to set them up, i look forward to the challenge


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Shadow warriors are pretty weak- they get around pretty easily but a few S3 shots aren't too good. I normally find they are better in combat, but if you wanted that you might as well take a great eagle or 2 (or the faster warhawk riders).

Korhil shouldn't be used in white lions- you can build a noble with the white sword who is does everything Korhil does except stubborn) for cheaper... and you get more options. korhil is only really only worth taking in units that aren't white lions. Similarly Caradryan is best used away from phoenix guard (if you want to make the fluff cry its ideal to swap caradryan and korhil over so that korhil is with PG and caradryan is with WLs).


----------



## Captain_Obvious (Mar 28, 2012)

Tim/Steve said:


> (if you want to make the fluff cry its ideal to swap caradryan and korhil over so that korhil is with PG and caradryan is with WLs).


i have been told of this tactic before, and it sounds like an interesting one, i might try it out, but for now i want to keep it relatively simple and build up my confidence with trying out simpler combinations and units and add the more elite stuff as my skill grows.

My painting skills are getting better by the day, i suffer from shaky hands, (RSI caused by using keyboards pretty much every day for 6 years  ) but i am coping well, and i have 1 completed unit of swordmasters which look pretty awesome i must say :so_happy: (thanks to Ratvan for the Models) and i will be uploading some images soon and would love to start a blog but i don't know how to


----------

